# Pair of Churchills



## wdcav1952 (Nov 28, 2006)

These are for an order.  They are Bocote Gold Titanium Churchills.  The blanks were cut from the board adjacent to each other so as to match each other as closely as possible.  One is a rollerball and the other is a fountain pen.  Like Cocobolo, you have to love Bocote!

BTW, Gerry you don't have to scroll.


----------



## LanceD (Nov 28, 2006)

Looking good ! I have been making a lot more Churchills lately and they are very well received.


----------



## Stevej72 (Nov 28, 2006)

Nice looking pens!  I've got some bocote that I am going to cut into blanks, hopefully I can get them to come out that well.


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 28, 2006)

That's some great looking Bocote, Cav! And the pens look good too![^]


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 28, 2006)

Wonderfull pens Cav. I just might have to break down and try this pen some day.
Just really don't want to add another pen line.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 29, 2006)

Beautiful pens.


----------



## kent4Him (Nov 29, 2006)

That is some of the best looking Bocote I've ever seen.  Nice pens.


----------



## darbytee (Nov 29, 2006)

Beautiful pens Cav. I haven't done the Churchill yet, but it looks like I need to give it a try.


----------



## TBone (Nov 29, 2006)

Beautiful bocote and beautiful pens.  I too have not tried Churchills, but after seeing these, I'm adding to my list of things to try.


----------



## johncrane (Nov 29, 2006)

very very nice Cav! the bocote goes great with that kit l was told once that bocote is one of the rare timbers'l dont no if its true or not.[]


----------



## jeffj13 (Nov 29, 2006)

Very nice pens.  Churhills FPs are my favorite pens to make and also what I carry personally.

jeff


----------



## NavyDiver (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow, those are excellent.


----------



## gerryr (Nov 29, 2006)

Great work, Cav.  I really like the Churchill and you did a great job with these.  But, I still had to scroll - down.[]


----------



## Penmonkey (Nov 29, 2006)

Stunning!  Two thumbs way up!


----------



## Skye (Nov 29, 2006)

Nice, I dont dig the kits but the knots in the lower part of the barrel seem to complement the rounded lower end.


----------



## csb333 (Nov 29, 2006)

They both look real sharp! The wood grain has a rich quality.- Chris


----------



## laurie sullivan (Nov 29, 2006)

killer pens william, yes that fun wood.

laurie


----------



## johnnycnc (Nov 29, 2006)

Very good looking pens,
thats nice bocote![]


----------



## Ligget (Nov 30, 2006)

Fantastic pens William, great figure on that wood![]


----------



## reef12 (Nov 30, 2006)

Beautiful work sweet pens.

picture saved if you don't mind.

Yes great job


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Nov 30, 2006)

simply beautiful, nothing like real wood!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 30, 2006)

Cav,
Those are two sharp pens... Bocote is one of my favorite woods.
I made a duck call from Bocote and almost hate to sell it (I will force myself though)


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 30, 2006)

Chuck,

Thanks for the compliment.  If you don't mind, where do you get your kits and such to make duck calls?  Also, how much skill is needed to set the reed correctly?  I have been wanting to get into duck and goose calls.

TIA,


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Cav,
NICE pens!!  

What do you use to finish bocote and cocobolo?

And do you prep with an acetone "rinse"?

Enquiring mind needs to know![][][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Hey Cav,
> NICE pens!!
> 
> ...



No, I only wash my hands at work, not in the shop.[]

PM later,

Cav


----------



## skiprat (Dec 4, 2006)

Beautiful wood, beautiful workmanship.
Wish we could get those kits too.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Beautiful wood, beautiful workmanship.
> Wish we could get those kits too.



Thanks for the kind words, Skiprat.  However, the lack of pen kits is pay back for trying to tax our tea!![][][]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 4, 2006)

Don't mind Cav you Brits, he's elephant from the neck up!![][][]

(This is a brain reference, not a political statement, Jeff!!!!)


----------



## skiprat (Dec 4, 2006)

Old Boston lad are you William?? I think revenge on the Tea Party by keeping all the good kits is a bit harsh though. We did give Mr Bush a lap dog, isn't that payment enough?[}][]


----------



## bob393 (Dec 4, 2006)

Lookin good!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> <br />Old Boston lad are you William?? I think revenge on the Tea Party by keeping all the good kits is a bit harsh though. We did give Mr Bush a lap dog, isn't that payment enough?[}][]



ROTFLMAO!!!

Actually, I've only visited Boston once since it is in "The People's Republic of Massachusetts."  I just couldn't resist being a smart a$$.  Somehow, being a smart elephant just doesn't have the same zip to it!

Ed, does this mean that my brain is the size of a peanut, or that I am afraid of mice? []


----------



## rapost (Dec 4, 2006)

Those are sweet - I like the match of pen style and the Bocote. The Bocote you have is superb!!

Add me to the list that hasn't tried Churchills but now needs to....gee, more bushings!! Do I get to buy more odd sized drill bits too??? Sorry, I didn't really say that! []


----------



## wdcav1952 (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words, Rick.  I found that Bocote board in a pile of wood at a show in Harrisburg, PA, and have gotten some great blanks from it.  Even better, I have only used about half of it!

Yep, you will need new drills, bushings, and a "B" mandrel to turn the Churchills.  If you have done an El Grande, you already have what you need as the tubes, etc are the same for both kits.  The only thing is that the drill recommended by Berea for the cap is too small.  BB and Ernie at Beartoothwoods sell a 13.3mm drill that is perfect for the cap.

FWIW.


----------

